# Car hoods



## bentmettle (Jul 29, 2009)

The goats have usually been left to roam about the yard lately.

Last night, Bob decides he wants to jump up on the back of the car.

Today, he popped up onto the hood of a different car.


I'm thinking they'll never understand the different between a car, any random car, and things they should be climbing on, and that I need to remove their access to cars through fencing.

Can they be trained to stay off of cars, but not afraid of them when loading? Or leary of jumping in general?

They've also developed a taste for Hostas, so I'm really thinking my short term long term solution has to be getting them a fenced in pasture to graze rather than giving them free reign in the yard (and the neighbors yard, which they prefer over mine...)


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I had so many cars in the back that the boys were nearly afraid to touch ground. When we went camping, if the car was not at least 100 feet from camp they would jump up on it whenever they were afraid.

I had a few times where they had tried jumping on a car in a parking lot we we traversing before hitting the trail head.

They are yearlings now. I generally have better control over them in a parking lot and they are just not as prone to a jump as they were when they were smaller. The larger goats don't even think about it.

Removing cars won't teach them to not get on them. They will get on anything that looks cool to climb, the solution is in the discipline and routine of crossing parking lots together as a distraction from 'playing' during that time. Certainly having them loaded also prevents the random jumps.


----------

